# Miami Bait Shop Crabs



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

I’m looking for some suggestions on shops that carry quality live crabs. I’m coming from up north on 95 down to launch at Crandon. Any shops that wouldn’t be too far out of the way that consistently have crabs available?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

All of the ones I’m familiar with are down in the Homestead area. If it were me I’d call every shop you’re familiar with and ask… The same guys that bring shrimp usually have crabs if a shop wants them…
All of the shops we dealt with years ago in the Crandon area are just gone…


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks Bob, I’m familiar with all the homestead shops but I’m really hoping there’s someone even around Lauderdale that has em.


----------



## captjsanchez (Sep 8, 2015)

1096 SW 27th Ave, Miami, FL 33135 bought crabs there once. Rampway bait and tackle


----------



## Froth Café (Sep 13, 2020)

JD Outdoors off of SW 67th ave always has a good supply of live crabs and shrimps. Easy highway access but it is further west.


----------



## Tarpon_Fever (Mar 12, 2015)

Try Bait Em Up bait and tackle on NW 166th Street not to far from I95, good guys. I’ve had to go to them when the guys down south haven’t had what I needed. Below is their FB link. 

https://m.facebook.com/BaitEmupBaitPRO/


----------



## Austin Glassman (Jan 5, 2018)

Crook and crook is a just south of the end of 95 and there’s a public ramp at the end of 27th ave which is 1/2 mile from them.


----------



## snookin44 (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank for all the replies, hopefully I’ll have a report soon!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

PS. If all else fails anywhere you have a seawall with shallow wade able water right next to it you can find and catch your crabs right there, baitnet in hand. Years ago we used to wade Mashta Point on Key Biscayne for just that purpose…. You get really live, frisky crabs that way as well.


----------

